# Does a Gaggia Classic Naked Portafilter fit in a Rocket Giotto?



## Delfi

Anyone tried this? My naked is with a mate the wrong end of the country & I'm wondering if I should get him to bring it down at some stage? Not sure if it will fit.....they take the same VST baskets after all - but I guess it comes down to the external dimensions and the lugs.

..... I guess by extension does any general Classic pf fit in a rocket?


----------



## El carajillo

It will fit after a fashion but NOT well. The lugs are in different positions 3 and 9 oclock for E61 head/group and about 2 and 7 oclock on the Gaggia Classic also the lugs are different size and shape. The P/F handle would be at about 8 oclock


----------



## Delfi

Will it seal? Will it damage the Rocket? It's more just a bit of fun if possible to use it...


----------



## hotmetal

I was hoping they'd be compatible because the naked on my Classic has the same handle as the Rocket PFs. I also use a VST. Sadly, it is as Frank says. The handle stops at '8 o'clock'. But this is due to the position of the ears rather than the shape or size as far as I can see. The shape and size of the ears is different but not by much. Not a great fit but probably ok just to try a naked out before buying one that actually fits properly.

I looked up at how the ears actually locate in the group and from what I can see you could safely pull a shot. The ears lock in fully even with a gentle lock so I don't think you'd damage anything. You'd just have to resist the temptation to lock it in any harder than you normally would: the handle position will make you think it's barely locked when I fact the ears are in the same place as they would be with the rocket pf. Trying to push it further round might put undue stress on the group. So it would be okay to try out for an afternoon but you wouldn't want to live with it.

I haven't tried to pull a shot (it's 1am!) so I can't categorically state that it will seal properly but based on the previous paragraph I'd say it would.


----------



## Dylan

Providing it 'locks' it should seal, even if it is at an odd angle.


----------



## Delfi

My naked gaggia pf made it back to me today. The lugs are a slightly different shape, so i didnt want to force it too much - placed it in loosely... As a result my coffee and basket ended up flying across the kitchen. Grinds all over the wall. The mrs unimpressed.

ive therefore concluded that it doesnt fit.... Im not willing to risk tightening it further for fear of wrecking the rocket.

So next question- do i need a rocket specific pf or is it just e61 specific? Anyone got one they want to offload?


----------



## hotmetal

Delfi have a look on Bella Barista's website. The "Rocket" one is only £30. Sadly it doesn't actually say "Rocket" anywhere (I thought the least they could do was have the "R" on the bung in the handle!) but the handle etc matches the standard spouted PFs that come with the Rockets and it's not so expensive that you'd need to worry about looking for alternatives. At least, that's my thoughts and I will probably order one from them at some point, if I decide I really want to go back to a naked.


----------



## hotmetal

Someone was asking me where to get Rocket naked PFs but I can't find the thread so this will do.

I had it on my wish list at Bella Barista and have just been told they're back in stock.


----------



## Mrboots2u

It was Daren asking


----------



## coffan

Yes, it fits but not perfect. I tried it. Actually I put a blind filter. in it. After a while the Rocket dropped it down.


----------

